# Pilote v Hymer A class which would you chose?



## wendywo (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi just a quick question just to put something to bed.....I have just had a dealer who I put my name down with ring me to say   he has just taken in a really nice Pilote G240
A class all leather top spec well looked after ..... its 1 year older than the Hymer I am looking at and nearly £7,000 cheaper ??......milage about the same and all the same toys on it ....:juggle:
and it would come with a warranty.... Fiat rather than Merc  .....  but no diff lock....o dear ...any thoughts????


----------



## kenspain (Mar 28, 2014)

only your hart can answer that one me got to be a merc:wave:


----------



## wendywo (Mar 28, 2014)

kenspain said:


> only your hart can answer that one me got to be a merc:wave:


Yes my heart is still with the Hymer I feel I have got to know them so well now....The Pilote is very smart inside and has a full cooker .....typical that this should pop up now:juggle:
Thanks for your thoughts Ken


----------



## Skar (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm biased but it would be the Merc Hymer every time for me. I think you will find too that it will hold it's value better and be easier to resell when the time comes to change it (if ever).


----------



## Val54 (Mar 28, 2014)

Ouch, that's a hard one. They are both top end A Class vans. Having had Hymers on both Fiat and Merc chassis, there isn't a huge amount of difference, certainly not enough for me to say no to the Pilote with a £7k difference. But like the others I would go with the Merc/Hymer if the money isn't an issue.

Perhaps you should switch your phone off until the deal is done :raofl:

Either will serve you well.

Dave


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 28, 2014)

I used to be indecisive but now I'm not so sure!  The Merc. every time for me: never mind the leather trim seduction!
John


----------



## mark61 (Mar 28, 2014)

Blooming MH's, just like buses. 

I'd go for the Merc/Hymer, no contest,   but seriously, despite having a preference for Mercs, I would be hard pushed to say it's worth £7000 more.

The Hymer V Pilote is the important bit, and although they are both premium MH's I don't think there is much doubt that Hymer has the better reputation.

The difference in price alone suggests the Hymer is the sought after make. Still, having another option may make haggling a bit easier.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 28, 2014)

Wish i could dismiss £7,000 and a Warranty just like that.


----------



## wendywo (Mar 28, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> I used to be indecisive but now I'm not so sure!  The Merc. every time for me: never mind the leather trim seduction!
> John


Well you know us women we love a bit of leather ... LOL  but my heart is still with the Hymer.... I did just wondered  if there was much it though ....not knowing much about the Pilote 
and of course £7000 saved could buy a lot of gin..... and longer trips away...


----------



## iampatman (Mar 28, 2014)

As you say, seven grand buys a lot of gin. Or diesel or ferry crossings. Good luck. 
Pat


----------



## wendywo (Mar 28, 2014)

Val54 said:


> Ouch, that's a hard one. They are both top end A Class vans. Having had Hymers on both Fiat and Merc chassis, there isn't a huge amount of difference, certainly not enough for me to say no to the Pilote with a £7k difference. But like the others I would go with the Merc/Hymer if the money isn't an issue.
> 
> Perhaps you should switch your phone off until the deal is done :raofl:
> 
> ...


Well thanks for your thoughts...I wish I had not heard the phone!!!  ....wait for one to come along and all of a sudden 2 turn up!!!!:juggle:


----------



## K9d (Mar 28, 2014)

When I was looking for a motorhome I soon formed the opinion that Hymer is the way to go, I looked at some Pilotes but knew I wouldn't be happy if I compromised on my choice. I'm sure the Pilote will be very good, but the Hymer will hold its value better, that said £7K covers a lot of depreciation.


----------



## wendywo (Mar 28, 2014)

The Pilote has a perfect lay out big kitchen area with full cooker  set off to one side   to cook all those fry bentos pies LOL and a huge drop down bed... full bathroom too all in under 7m it looks bigger...
o dear   I think the price difference is too big to ignore.....


----------



## wendywo (Mar 28, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> Wish i could dismiss £7,000 and a Warranty just like that.


Well no you can not dismiss £7000 just like that.... who can? and if there is not that much difference apart  from the name ,,,,:juggle::beer:


----------



## Obanboy666 (Mar 28, 2014)

Just go for it ! No matter which you choose i'm sure it will give years of enjoyment.
There will be good / bad points on both depending on who you speak to. At the end of the day the decision is yours.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 28, 2014)

Don't forget to drive both and see how you get on with them. The Merc is twin rear wheel drive and will get you into and out of all sorts of trouble. It also goes like stink!
John


----------



## Val54 (Mar 28, 2014)

I wouldn't be swayed too much by the diff lock, a lot of us manage ok without it. One thing I didn't ask was which Fiat engine is in the Pilote? If the layout on the Pilote is better for you than that has to be a major consideration, we spend a lot of time in the van after all. I would agree with everyone that the Hymer will hold its price better, but £7k is a lot of depreciation and there is nothing to choose between the standard of finish inside the vans, both really good. The dealer warranty is also worth some peace of mind for you, but as Mark said the differences give you some haggle room on the Hymer.
Dave


----------



## wendywo (Mar 28, 2014)

Val54 said:


> I wouldn't be swayed too much by the diff lock, a lot of us manage ok without it. One thing I didn't ask was which Fiat engine is in the Pilote? If the layout on the Pilote is better for you than that has to be a major consideration, we spend a lot of time in the van after all. I would agree with everyone that the Hymer will hold its price better, but £7k is a lot of depreciation and there is nothing to choose between the standard of finish inside the vans, both really good. The dealer warranty is also worth some peace of mind for you, but as Mark said the differences give you some haggle room on the Hymer.
> Dave


Its a 2.8td engine ?  hymer is early  2003 pilote is late 2001  ?   the lay out in the pilote is better the kitchen  area is out of the way of the door with a good prep area...  in  the    Hymer you enter into the kitchen and it has no cooker just a hob small prep area  I could live with that and you do have to compromise somewhere ...but hands down the Pilote has a better layout.   and a dealer back up Hayes


----------



## Val54 (Mar 28, 2014)

Off to earn a crust gigging now, my final take is that none of us (except maybe Wints ) got it right first time, or second or third....... There is no such thing as the perfect van (unless you build it yourself or to your spec), each one will be a compromise in some respect, the trick is to find the one that ticks most of your boxes. If that is the Pilote then take the plunge, you are going in at a high level, neither will disappoint you. 
Dave


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 28, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> Wish i could dismiss £7,000 and a Warranty just like that.



same here


----------



## RoaminRog (Mar 28, 2014)

They are both high-end models (or up market, if you prefer,) and will both serve you well. Each has its good points, each will have its bad points. You will want to change things, improve things, modify things and of course personalise it, so that it becomes YOUR van. Only you know how you want to use it, and what you want to do with it, so go with your heart. Whatever FEELS right is the one for you. 

Regards Rog.


----------



## shawbags (Mar 28, 2014)

£7000 oooh ! big saving ! .


----------



## wendywo (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks  everyone well none of you said don't go near the Pilote with a barge pole so      LOL      that's good news ....I all ready know the Hymer is a good choice 

So it comes down to price warranty  and layout then... all good thanks everyone.....:juggle:

  I do know that it is always going to be a learning curve buying for the first time  but. its  still good  to hear  from those that have gone before  you  give their well learnt  opinion


Thank you


----------



## shawbags (Mar 28, 2014)

And full oven , I personally love hymers but I do think you pay a lot for the name , I would seriously think about the pilot that's a big pot of dosh you save, good luck.


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 28, 2014)

Unless you want to spend your time cooking roasts I would not let the full oven sway you, we don't have an oven and we don't want one, the Hymer wins it for me hands down even with the £7000 difference, the Hymer is newer and cost a lot more when new and it will be worth more in 5yrs than the Pilote, other things to consider is the payload, the Hymer has an excellent payload so check the Pilote's, I think it is 760kg which is good but less than the Pilot, both good vans though
check this 
2000 Pilote Galaxy 240 | Practical Motorhome


----------



## mark61 (Mar 28, 2014)

Very good point about the payload. I'd say thats a major bonus for the Hymer.


----------



## wendywo (Mar 28, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> Unless you want to spend your time cooking roasts I would not let the full oven sway you, we don't have an oven and we don't want one, the Hymer wins it for me hands down even with the £7000 difference, the Hymer is newer and cost a lot more when new and it will be worth more in 5yrs than the Pilote, other things to consider is the payload, the Hymer has an excellent payload so check the Pilote's, I think it is 760kg which is good but less than the Pilot, both good vans though
> check this
> 2000 Pilote Galaxy 240 | Practical Motorhome




 as always a really helpful reply... thank you  I do love the layout of the pilote.... I will give it a test drive but I still like the Hymer for what it is.....24hours to decide...


----------



## wendywo (Mar 28, 2014)

mark61 said:


> Very good point about the payload. I'd say thats a major bonus for the Hymer.


Yes 1000 on the HYMER .....760 ON THE PILOTE very good point.....


----------



## mark61 (Mar 28, 2014)

Just had a look on Pilote's website, a few of their models have as little as 290KG payload. 
The weights of the Pilot you are looking at really need to be looked at. £7000 is a big saving, although these MH's may look similar, we are not comparing like for like.


----------



## shawbags (Mar 28, 2014)

Hymer snobs lol , i'd be glad of either .


----------



## wendywo (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes got over the nice layout....... the lower price.... and all the leather:heart:...    Its the Hymer  practical solid reliable ...and I can take more shoes:cool1: LOL:wave:

Big pay load did it....thanks everyone


----------



## novice1968 (Mar 28, 2014)

wendywo said:


> Its a 2.8td engine ?  hymer is early  2003 pilote is late 2001  ?es



the hymer is emission compliance in London and some European cities the pilote is not
Worth consider if you need to use it in emission zone. Areas.


----------



## wendywo (Mar 28, 2014)

novice1968 said:


> the hymer is emission compliance in London and some European cities the pilote is not
> Worth consider if you need to use it in emission zone. Areas.


Thank you another good point .....


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 28, 2014)

shawbags said:


> Hymer snobs lol , i'd be glad of either .


Who wouldn't, but given the choice then the Hymer has more plus points for me, Pilotes are also great vans but that particular model against the Hymer S640 Starline doesn't compare, now against my model of Hymer I would be thinking the Pilote but still close


----------



## clarkpeacock (Mar 29, 2014)

novice1968 said:


> the hymer is emission compliance in London and some European cities the pilote is not
> Worth consider if you need to use it in emission zone. Areas.



If the Hymer is plated at more than 3.5 Tonnes, I don't think it will be emission compliant.  My previous 2002 Hobby 750 with 2.8JTD at 4.5 tonnes wasn't, and neither is my current 2006 Mirage 5000, also with 2.8JTD at 3.85 tonnes.

Mind you - neither is the Pilote so not really a deciding factor!  Good luck with choosing  - both great vans.


----------



## wendywo (Mar 29, 2014)

clarkpeacock said:


> If the Hymer is plated at more than 3.5 Tonnes, I don't think it will be emission compliant.  My previous 2002 Hobby 750 with 2.8JTD at 4.5 tonnes wasn't, and neither is my current 2006 Mirage 5000, also with 2.8JTD at 3.85 tonnes.
> 
> Mind you - neither is the Pilote so not really a deciding factor!  Good luck with choosing  - both great vans.



Another good point the Hymer is over 3500 at 4.1....


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 29, 2014)

clarkpeacock said:


> If the Hymer is plated at more than 3.5 Tonnes, I don't think it will be emission compliant.  My previous 2002 Hobby 750 with 2.8JTD at 4.5 tonnes wasn't, and neither is my current 2006 Mirage 5000, also with 2.8JTD at 3.85 tonnes.
> 
> Mind you - neither is the Pilote so not really a deciding factor!  Good luck with choosing  - both great vans.



Our Starline 640 is 4600kg and emission compliant: I have the susstifficate to prove it!
John
Cold, cloudy and windy here...


----------



## kenspain (Mar 29, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Our Starline 640 is 4600kg and emission compliant: I have the susstifficate to prove it!
> John
> Cold, cloudy and windy here...



And going to get wet sunday john more rain  good for the oranges :lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## clarkpeacock (Mar 29, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Our Starline 640 is 4600kg and emission compliant: I have the susstifficate to prove it!
> John
> Cold, cloudy and windy here...



It seems to only relate to vehicles over 3.5T registered before 1st October 2006.  Easy way to check is to pop registration number in here https://lowemissionzone.tfl.gov.uk/b/pb/lezComplianceProvideVRM.faces?referrer=lez

If you really want to visit London in a motorhome that is


----------



## Val54 (Mar 29, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Our Starline 640 is 4600kg and emission compliant: I have the susstifficate to prove it!
> John
> Cold, cloudy and windy here...



If you think you will need to venture inside the M25 then you can check out the position here:

Low Emission Zone| Transport for London

Dave


----------



## wendywo (Mar 29, 2014)

Val54 said:


> If you think you will need to venture inside the M25 then you can check out the position here:
> 
> Low Emission Zone| Transport for London
> 
> Dave


Thanks a very useful site to keep me out of trouble !!


----------



## mark61 (Mar 29, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Our Starline 640 is 4600kg and emission compliant: I have the susstifficate to prove it!
> John
> Cold, cloudy and windy here...



Were mods done to make yours compliant?


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 29, 2014)

mark61 said:


> Were mods done to make yours compliant?



I don't know: the certificate was with it when we bought it.
John


----------



## wendywo (Mar 29, 2014)

clarkpeacock said:


> It seems to only relate to vehicles over 3.5T registered before 1st October 2006.  Easy way to check is to pop registration number in here https://lowemissionzone.tfl.gov.uk/b/pb/lezComplianceProvideVRM.faces?referrer=lez
> 
> If you really want to visit London in a motorhome that is


Thanks really helpful...


----------



## wendywo (Mar 29, 2014)

Ok well neither are compliant even though the pilote is only 3.5 its age makes it none compliant same with the Hymer so nothing in it there...
Thanks everyone all this is very interesting.....


----------



## wendywo (Mar 29, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> I don't know: the certificate was with it when we bought it.
> John


It seems you can fit a filter to the exhaust and get a certificate to prove its emissions ..... but it has to be check/changed at MOT or is yours a younger one then after 2006? .... the one I am looking at is 2003 
anyway I do not drive into London if I can help it do you LOL
Hope the weather improves soon for you...


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 29, 2014)

wendywo said:


> It seems you can fit a filter to the exhaust and get a certificate to prove its emissions ..... but it has to be check/changed at MOT or is yours a younger one then after 2006? .... the one I am looking at is 2003
> anyway I do not drive into London if I can help it do you LOL
> Hope the weather improves soon for you...



It's 2005 with 20,000 on the clock, and I don't go into London: ever.
The sun has just come out, but Jan is in the UK until Tuesday so I'm just sitting in the van, scoffing and quaffing!
John


----------



## wendywo (Mar 29, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> It's 2005 with 20,000 on the clock, and I don't go into London: ever.
> The sun has just come out, but Jan is in the UK until Tuesday so I'm just sitting in the van, scoffing and quaffing!
> John



wish I was there...... not long now though lol    enjoy......  I think its going to be the Hymer for me too....:wave:


----------



## wendywo (Mar 29, 2014)

:juggle::wave:
Thank you everyone who answered and after your comments and help ....I am off tomorrow to the deal....:cool1::dance:


----------



## wendywo (Mar 30, 2014)

I am back deal done and I pick up my new motorhome(well new to me ) in 2 weeks with a full service and mot done....:cool1: 
Thank everyone


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 30, 2014)

wendywo said:


> I am back deal done and I pick up my new motorhome(well new to me ) in 2 weeks with a full service and mot done....:cool1:
> Thank everyone



Wonderful news: I look forward to hearing about your exploits. I assume that you bought the Hymer......
John


----------



## mark61 (Mar 30, 2014)

Great news.


----------



## wendywo (Mar 30, 2014)

mark61 said:


> Great news.


You have been a great help  thank you .....


----------



## wendywo (Mar 30, 2014)

runnach said:


> Happy new van :camper:



Thank you I wanted to bring it home with me it is going to be a long 2 weeks...


----------



## suej (Mar 30, 2014)

Going to change your name to  Wendywoohoo!! Excellent news, look forward to seeing you at the girly meet

Sue


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 30, 2014)

Well done wendywo, I am sure you will love it, if you have any questions once you have it in your possession you know the best forum to ask on


----------



## kenspain (Mar 30, 2014)

one problem hope it dont take you so long to decide what ferry your going to get for you two to get over here:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:  well done hope all go,s well


----------



## wendywo (Mar 30, 2014)

suej said:


> Going to change your name to  Wendywoohoo!! Excellent news, look forward to seeing you at the girly meet
> 
> Sue


Its a big beast Sue so may need help parking for a start but yes can't wait to meet up with my fellow   ladies :dance:


----------



## wendywo (Mar 30, 2014)

kenspain said:


> one problem hope it dont take you so long to decide what ferry your going to get for you two to get over here:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:  well done hope all go,s well



:lol-049::drive:    No Ken other things are under control even got bookings to stay in France on the way down to Spain and the tom tom is here and working well and the nexus 7 is the next on the list......not totally blonde


----------



## wendywo (Mar 30, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> Well done wendywo, I am sure you will love it, if you have any questions once you have it in your possession you know the best forum to ask on



 Yes I am sure I will be back with even more silly questions thank you.      You have been so patient answering all my silly questions what can I say but thank you and hope we meet up 
at the meets soon ... since joining this site I have only met lovely people here  what a breath of fresh air :wave:


----------



## wendywo (Mar 30, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Wonderful news: I look forward to hearing about your exploits. I assume that you bought the Hymer......
> John


now then what do you think I have bought ...your the only one so far that's asked ????


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 30, 2014)

wendywo said:


> now then what do you think I have bought ...your the only one so far that's asked ????



Well, there have been a few moments of indecision. I have learnt never assume anything, it makes an ASS out of U and ME!
John


----------



## wendywo (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes I went to that training school assume ass u me ....but you haven't answered the question...which do you think I have bought ...or were you a politician in a former life
LOL.... the drinks are on me If we ever meet up with you and Janet..:have fun:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 30, 2014)

wendywo said:


> Yes I went to that training school assume ass u me ....but you haven't answered the question...which do you think I have bought ...or were you a politician in a former life
> LOL.... the drinks are on me If we ever meet up with you and Janet..:have fun:



 I would hope that you had bought the Hymer, thus displaying excellent taste and discernment...
I was a General Management Consultant for over 20 years, a profession viewed by many - especially on here- as almost as despicable as that of our politicians! The big difference was, of course, that I didn't have to lie through my teeth or fiddle my expenses to make a decent living....
John


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Wendywo, I will be very suprised if it isn't the Hymer, I see it as no contest realy, a Merc 416 chassis Hymer against a front wheel drive Fiat......:have fun:

One very green with envy..

Colin

PS. It's going to be a very long two weeks..


----------



## shawbags (Mar 31, 2014)

wendywo said:


> I am back deal done and I pick up my new motorhome(well new to me ) in 2 weeks with a full service and mot done....:cool1:
> Thank everyone



Yipeeeeeeeeeeee !! lol , glad to see your getting sorted , have fun :wacko:.


----------



## shawbags (Mar 31, 2014)

Come on then tell us , are you a Hymer snob or did you go for the Penny pinching Pilote :idea: , I would say the HYMER  , either way they are both very nice .


----------



## wendywo (Mar 31, 2014)

Yepp its the Hymer off course:wave::dance:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 31, 2014)

wendywo said:


> Yepp its the Hymer off course:wave::dance:



Jolly good. Want a burn up? Diff locks at 10 paces?
John
Hymer merc snobbery already.....


----------



## mark61 (Mar 31, 2014)

Damn, I'm lacking in lockers.


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 31, 2014)

mark61 said:


> Damn, I'm lacking in lockers.


Damn, I have a 
*F*ix
*I*t
*A*gain
*T*omorrow


----------



## Siimplyloco (Mar 31, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> Damn, I have a
> *F*ix
> *I*t
> *A*gain
> *T*omorrow



I might have mentioned it before, but my younger brother was the service manager at the London Lotus Centre in Edgware, Middx in the early 70's. He invented the acronym
*L*oads 
*O*f
*T*rouble
*U*sually
*S*erious!


----------



## mark61 (Mar 31, 2014)

The original Lotus factory is not far from me. Not that anyone would know now. Not even a plaque anymore. Sad. 
http://goo.gl/maps/dX3d7


----------



## wendywo (Apr 1, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Jolly good. Want a burn up? Diff locks at 10 paces?
> John
> Hymer merc snobbery already.....



:drive: on your marks get set......lol  winner buys the drinks


----------



## RoaminRog (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats Wendywo, Good choice, hopefully we'll get a chance to drool over it/her at some meets fairly soon. Have you any plans for a maiden voyage?

Regards Rog.


----------



## wendywo (Apr 2, 2014)

No plans yet just getting the insurance sorted and the big trip in September...... to France and Spain
Got to learn how to drive it first LOL  mad or what .....going to go with my old Dad to Blackpool  its where he met my mum during the war....then over to Hornsea and the east coast 
to find out if he wants to live there....then up to the moors and over to the dales  then into the lake district.....up into Cumbria ...then into Scotland and up the east coast stopping along the way up into the highlands over to Skye ....might have to head back then... to get back down to get the  ferry to France ...so no nothing planed...LOL


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 2, 2014)

wendywo said:


> No plans yet just getting the insurance sorted and the big trip in September...... to France and Spain
> Got to learn how to drive it first LOL  mad or what .....going to go with my old Dad to Blackpool  its where he met my mum during the war....then over to Hornsea and the east coast
> to find out if he wants to live there....then up to the moors and over to the dales  then into the lake district.....up into Cumbria ...then into Scotland and up the east coast stopping along the way up into the highlands over to Skye ....might have to head back then... to get back down to get the  ferry to France ...so no nothing planed...LOL





Blackpool is not a very good place for Motorhomes. :- Blackpool car park locations

Scroll down to the Motorhome Section.

*Motor homes
Motor home owners should use coach bays and purchase a coach-rate Pay and Display ticket.
Coach bays are available at the following locations:
Central car and coach. FY1 5QE
Gynn Square. FY1 2JR*

The tariffs for these 2 Car parks are here :- http://www.blackpool.gov.uk/Residen...sport/Parking/Blackpool-car-park-charges.aspx

There is definitely No Parking allowed on the Promenade and on the Adjacent Streets with Pay and Display machines.

Blue Badge parking is also very restrictive :- http://www.blackpool.gov.uk/Residen...sport/Parking/Blackpool-car-park-charges.aspx

My Mother-in-Law who lives in Blackpool found this out to her cost ......................... LOL

Make sure you read any signs on Car Parks, Pay and Display machine and even on the Side Streets.


----------



## wendywo (Apr 2, 2014)

:sad:





Wooie1958 said:


> Blackpool is not a very good place for Motorhomes. :- Blackpool car park locations
> 
> Scroll down to the Motorhome Section.
> 
> ...



:sad: O dear that is bad news...why do they hate motorhomes so much??? might have to leave that off then and go to Hornsea


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Apr 2, 2014)

Morning Wendywo, just read your plans and turned a funny shade of green again....:lol-053: Good luck,have a great time and keep us posted....

Colin


----------



## antiqueman (Apr 2, 2014)

*Cleveleys*



wendywo said:


> :sad:
> 
> :sad: O dear that is bad news...why do they hate motorhomes so much??? might have to leave that off then and go to Hornsea



Just park on the seafront at Cleveleys and get tram into town, Loads of Motorhomes there 7 days a week, as many as 20 Sometimes but you can park in Blackpool but I have never used the car parks.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 4, 2014)

antiqueman said:


> Just park on the seafront at Cleveleys and get tram into town, Loads of Motorhomes there 7 days a week, as many as 20 Sometimes but you can park in Blackpool but I have never used the car parks.





The place in Cleveleys is *Princes Way* and it`s free then it`s an easy Tram / Bus ride back into Blackpool.

Lytham St.Annes, Cleveleys and Fleetwood are OK with Motorhomes it`s just Blackpool.

" Unofficially " a lot of the Blackpool Councillors have their fingers in the Bed & Breakfast / Hotel trade so they are dead against us.

Lets just say i know someone that knows someone and leave it there.


----------



## steco1958 (Apr 4, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> The place in Cleveleys is *Princes Way* and it`s free then it`s an easy Tram / Bus ride back into Blackpool.
> 
> Lytham St.Annes, Cleveleys and Fleetwood are OK with Motorhomes it`s just Blackpool.
> 
> ...




Ha Ha, makes me laugh, my father had a B&B in Blackpool, your probably not even close !!


----------



## wendywo (Apr 9, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> The place in Cleveleys is *Princes Way* and it`s free then it`s an easy Tram / Bus ride back into Blackpool.
> 
> Lytham St.Annes, Cleveleys and Fleetwood are OK with Motorhomes it`s just Blackpool.
> 
> ...



Thank you off on Friday really looking forward to getting on the road and going to all the places my Mum loved and I enjoyed as a child with Dad he is all ready saying 
this is a bit posh inside loo and the like .... mum would have loved it..... wish I had done it sooner ....


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 9, 2014)

Enjoy yourself wendywo, my Father in Law owned his own transport company and loved travelling, he died at 61 but he was going to retire at 65 and hand the business to us so he could do what we are doing now, he died a rich man financially but as far as living the life is concerned we are far more wealthy than he ever was, look after your Dad and help him relive those memories as you travel around


----------



## antiqueman (Apr 10, 2014)

*cleveleys*



wendywo said:


> Thank you off on Friday really looking forward to getting on the road and going to all the places my Mum loved and I enjoyed as a child with Dad he is all ready saying
> this is a bit posh inside loo and the like .... mum would have loved it..... wish I had done it sooner ....



if you park here I should be able to smell your bacon cooking in the morning so don't buy cheap bacon lol or cafe in town does full breakie for £1.99 tea extra lol


----------



## antiqueman (Apr 10, 2014)

*oh dear*



tezza33 said:


> Enjoy yourself wendywo, my Father in Law owned his own transport company and loved travelling, he died at 61 but he was going to retire at 65 and hand the business to us so he could do what we are doing now, he died a rich man financially but as far as living the life is concerned we are far more wealthy than he ever was, look after your Dad and help him relive those memories as you travel around



you work hard all life expecting a few years after, its not compulsory, my mate worked hard did well died at 24, enjoy today it friday tomorow I think
:juggle:


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 10, 2014)

antiqueman said:


> you work hard all life expecting a few years after, its not compulsory, my mate worked hard did well died at 24, enjoy today it friday tomorow I think
> :juggle:


Tomorrow is Thursday not Friday but I agree so my weekend starts on Wednesday, it finishes on Tuesdays unless I drag it on a bit but that is another story, live for today because tomorrow may never come, we must all have met somebody who says when I retire I will buy a Motorhome like that


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 10, 2014)

*Hymer*

Excellent
You are only to do this once so...
Do it Right
:fun:


----------



## Val54 (Apr 10, 2014)

wendywo said:


> Thank you off on Friday really looking forward to getting on the road and going to all the places my Mum loved and I enjoyed as a child with Dad he is all ready saying
> this is a bit posh inside loo and the like .... mum would have loved it..... wish I had done it sooner ....



The important thing is that you are doing it now, enjoy.........


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 10, 2014)

There's a two year old 7m Pilote parked next to us: it looks quite bland against our rather imperious 416 Sprinter!
John
MInd you, it hasn't got any blingy wheel trims.....


----------



## Val54 (Apr 10, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> There's a two year old 7m Pilote parked next to us: it looks quite bland against our rather imperious 416 Sprinter!
> John
> MInd you, it hasn't got any blingy wheel trims.....



Blimey, I didn't realise that Hymers and Sprinters dated back to Bismarck .........:raofl:


----------



## Val54 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hands up, it was Dave, not Val
However doesn't imperious derive from imperium meaning authority, command or empire and my Oxford dictionary gives imperial as a synonym for imperious used as an adjective.............
Dave :bow:


----------



## antiqueman (Apr 10, 2014)

*timewaster*



tezza33 said:


> Tomorrow is Thursday not Friday but I agree so my weekend starts on Wednesday, it finishes on Tuesdays unless I drag it on a bit but that is another story, live for today because tomorrow may never come, we must all have met somebody who says when I retire I will buy a Motorhome like that



stop pitthing about wasting time:idea-007:


----------



## Gemani2 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi wendywo
Out of interest what model hymer did you go for? ( good choice by the way!) 

We have an old hymer 644  called Polly ( cos my hubby's always yelling " put the kettle on" ) 

We love it to bits , big but you soon get used of it. 

Bet you can't wait to start your trip


----------



## wendywo (Apr 11, 2014)

Gemani2 said:


> Hi wendywo
> Out of interest what model hymer did you go for? ( good choice by the way!)
> 
> We have an old hymer 644  called Polly ( cos my hubby's always yelling " put the kettle on" )
> ...



It is the B640 Starline left hand drive automatic on a sprinter 2003 its done 30,000 miles and has had 2 owners I will be its third .The people I am getting it from
have owned it for 8 years and have had it serviced at every MOT   Its alarmed up to the hilt .... and has a big inverter  solar panel refillable gas bottles bike rack reversing camera
and a full corner shower and bathroom...all the things I wanted the only thing missing is an oven ...but I am sure I can get my head around that ..They call it "The little Tank" .
Given that I have never driven a left hand drive or an automatic before :scared:  Its going to be an interesting weekend :drive::fun: wish me luck:wave:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 11, 2014)

runnach said:


> You will soon get use to LHD driving. At first you will tend to hug kerb side, what I do is, fair bit of focus to rhs wing mirror, making sure I can see central line markings, which of course lets me know I am within my lane.
> 
> At junctions where you want to turn left, try to keep 90 degree to junction, this allows you good vision for oncoming traffic and, of course, whoever is riding shotgun, can assist, too!
> 
> Enjoy.



Agreed. I hugged the kerb at first, and I altered the RHS mirror so that I could see the lane markings. I quite enjoy LHD in the UK as I'm not about to overtake too much traffic. If you haven't got a shotgun passenger it helps to tie the dinette curtains back so that you can see out of the window at junctions!
John


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 11, 2014)

Mine is also LHD, as previously said adjust the mirrors so you can see the line markings  and most importantly get your positioning right at junctions, for the first few days it will seem strange and if you have to remove your right hand to change gear ( mine is a manual) you wobble a bit but you soon get used to it, you never get used to the look on your passengers face when you get too close to a truck coming towards you though :drive:


----------



## wendywo (Apr 14, 2014)

Well I am back in Wales with the Hymer :dance: 
I did ..not drive it back Sam did and I followed....Sam drives buses for a living but not left hand drive 
and he found it difficult staying on the narrow winding mountain roads back to my cottage...but it is parked up next to the cottage all safe and sound...

I love it :camper: Thanks for all the advise re left hand drive....I noticed while I was following the height is a big thing too the narrow roads around here
have trees with overhanging branches that are a real danger to the sides and roof  and anything on them ...going to enjoy the challenge.....

One thing though while Sam was driving.....it really shifts ..just a little on the  throttle and woosh you are away :scared: not good on narrow Welsh roads.

This is a real adventure already :fun:


----------



## wendywo (Apr 14, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Agreed. I hugged the kerb at first, and I altered the RHS mirror so that I could see the lane markings. I quite enjoy LHD in the UK as I'm not about to overtake too much traffic. If you haven't got a shotgun passenger it helps to tie the dinette curtains back so that you can see out of the window at junctions!
> John


Hi John yes Ian and Sue who I bought it from put a little mirror on top of the big RHS  wing mirror that helps and curtains are well tied back

Can I ask have you got any instructions on how to use all the things inside like... the panel above the door..12volt switch ...and what is that big shoe horn thing inside the wardrobe?? is it a shoe horn??

o dear here I go again sorry :help:


----------



## mark61 (Apr 14, 2014)

Sounds very good. You will soon get used to LHD, as mentioned good mirrors are especially important. There are many available, even cameras aren't massively expensive these days.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 14, 2014)

wendywo said:


> Hi John yes Ian and Sue who I bought it from put a little mirror on top of the big RHS  wing mirror that helps and curtains are well tied back
> 
> Can I ask have you got any instructions on how to use all the things inside like... the panel above the door..12volt switch ...and what is that big shoe horn thing inside the wardrobe?? is it a shoe horn??
> 
> o dear here I go again sorry :help:



Try this:
John
New File Added: Hymer Owners Handbook - MotorhomeFun

Yes it really does shift, but it slowed down a bit once Jan had put all her 'bits' on board!


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 14, 2014)

wendywo said:


> ..and what is that big shoe horn thing inside the wardrobe?? is it a shoe horn??
> 
> o dear here I go again sorry :help:


It is a shoe horn but it's main reason is to close the roof light above the hob, the thin end has a hook on it so that short people can reach the handle of the roof light (it is very high when pushed to the top) and pull it back down


----------



## John H (Apr 14, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> It is a shoe horn but it's main reason is to close the roof light above the hob, the thin end has a hook on it so that short people can reach the handle of the roof light (it is very high when pushed to the top) and pull it back down



Well, what do you know! We've had our new Hymer for nearly a year now and I never spotted the hook thing on the end. I thought it was a bit useless to have a shoe horn when I spend most of my time in the motorhome in sandals or flip-flops! My wife is 5 feet 4 inches and always gets me to close the roof lights - now she can do it herself :cheers:

PS In answer to the original question, I have never owned a Pilote but when we were looking at vans at last years' Peterborough Show I quickly dismissed most other makes in favour of Hymer because the build quality was so much superior in the price range.


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 14, 2014)

I have changed my roof lights to wind up/down type, a Fiamma Turbo Vent above the cooker and fitted a Fiamma above the bed, I looked at the price of the original one fitted by Hymer and spent less on the Turbo Vent, I still carry the shoe horn though


----------



## wendywo (Apr 16, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> I have changed my roof lights to wind up/down type, a Fiamma Turbo Vent above the cooker and fitted a Fiamma above the bed, I looked at the price of the original one fitted by Hymer and spent less on the Turbo Vent, I still carry the shoe horn though


Well I am  really impressed that they bothered to include a shoe horn and with such a long handle  they are really useful if you can't bend down


----------



## wendywo (Apr 16, 2014)

ok there is still loads to learn about the Hymer  but so far I am well pleased ...thanks every one:heart:.....:wave:


----------

